# deflasked Paph Adductum



## Denver (Sep 15, 2014)

here are some pictures of the adductum flasks I potted a few days ago. I am keeping them warm and humid and shady. But I am not sure how much light to give them at this point. I built a chamber to keep them in and will be using one of Ray's LEDs so I can adjust the distance between the light and the plants to give hopefully close to optimal conditions. Any advice appreciated but especially quantifiable advice--ie footcandles.


----------



## troy (Sep 15, 2014)

You hit the nail on the head about your conditions I keep mine in the same, I don't know how many footcandles, I use natural light, a little brighter in the morning, nice haul, thats one flask?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 15, 2014)

They look great!


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 16, 2014)

From where did you get them? This could well prove to be a challenge, slow growing. But then, there are always plants in a flask that stands out with faster growt. I have been looking for such a flask for ages. Good Luck with them!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2014)

Good luck. Not too bright.


----------



## AdamD (Sep 16, 2014)

With LED's it's very hard to get a foot-candle reading. I'd say if the bulb is about 3' above it'd be just fine. Then gradually move it closer. Let the leaves be your guide. Good looking flask, I hope you do have some fast growers in there!


----------



## polyantha (Sep 16, 2014)

Good roots on your adductums. You should have enough air movement when you are using a box/chamber


----------



## Justin (Sep 16, 2014)

Are they from Chuck Acker? I am growing out one of his adductum flasks that I got in January and they are super strong, nicely growing little plants. Yours look just like mine.

These should get lower light like a Phal and plenty of water and air circulation. low fertilizer for the firat year as well. I didn't lose any from deflasking but did kill a few accidentally this summer with too strong fert concetration.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 16, 2014)

Very nice. This is one of my favourite multifloral along with Paph. anitum. I think I have 10+ of this species. They are a difficult from flask. 

There are two types of adductum actually. The old brown coloured one and the red adductum. The red adductum is a much more newer discovery.


----------



## Denver (Sep 16, 2014)

Justin said:


> Are they from Chuck Acker? I am growing out one of his adductum flasks that I got in January and they are super strong, nicely growing little plants. Yours look just like mine.
> 
> These should get lower light like a Phal and plenty of water and air circulation. low fertilizer for the firat year as well. I didn't lose any from deflasking but did kill a few accidentally this summer with too strong fert concetration.



yes, these are from Chuck Acker. Is my memory correct that you have a lower humidity than a lot of people think is necessary? I grow inside and the reason I built a chamber was to get a higher humidity level than I can outside of the chamber. I did put some fans in there and am opening it up every couple of days to get fresh air in and then rehumidifying it. But I would love to hear more about your experiences with your flask since they are from the same source.


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 16, 2014)

Those are super looking youngsters. Good luck with them!


----------



## Justin (Sep 16, 2014)

Denver said:


> yes, these are from Chuck Acker. Is my memory correct that you have a lower humidity than a lot of people think is necessary? I grow inside and the reason I built a chamber was to get a higher humidity level than I can outside of the chamber. I did put some fans in there and am opening it up every couple of days to get fresh air in and then rehumidifying it. But I would love to hear more about your experiences with your flask since they are from the same source.



You need much more fresh airflow than that. They should have a constant source of fresh air. adductum has very tough plump leaves so they dont need such intense humidity out of flask.

I grow inside my house under lights. Relative humidity is about 60-70%% in the summer and 30% in the winter (i do run a humidifier for a few hours a day in the winter to get up to 50% for short periods). This will be our second year in the house and we will have to dehumidify in the basement so we'll see how the plant room upstairs does.

I have grown many many flasks in such conditions. I usually deflask into a couple compots then put each compot into a gallon freezer bag on its side with the bag mostly open. This creates a humidity tent with fresh air. i water a couple times per week maybe as needed then put them out into the open air after a few weeks. hope this helps!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 17, 2014)

Great looking seedlings. Less light than other multies - the light shouldn't cast a defined shadow.


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 14, 2016)

Any updates on these little guys? I just deflasked some adductums and am curious to see what yours are doing!

David


----------



## C. Rothschild (May 7, 2016)

The temperature of the bulbs is one way to decide how high to put the lights. I even burned a cactus once with a halogen lamp.


----------

